# Fuel Pump Problem



## maorr (Oct 10, 2004)

Hey folks! I'm trying to restore and drive my non-turbo 1981 Datsun 200 SX. I recently replaced my Z20E original engine with a good used Z22E engine. My problem is my original OEM L-Jetronic fuel pump bit the dust. The same pump at the dealership is just too expensive so I've been trying to use the after market electric fuel pumps from AutoZone but with no success. The engine sputters, stalls and dies with a recent after market Carter fuel pump that I installed. I hooked up a fuel pressure gage and got no pressure reading. Does anybody know of any other type fuel pump that will work with the EFI system in this car or where I can get a good used L-Jetronic OEM type fuel pump that will not cost more than the engine? Its the only thing keeping me from driving it. This car has the dual ignition coil technology and gets close to 40 mpg which was a big motivator for me to do all this work. Thanks and I appreciate any input.


----------



## david03z (Dec 24, 2006)

maorr said:


> Hey folks! I'm trying to restore and drive my non-turbo 1981 Datsun 200 SX. I recently replaced my Z20E original engine with a good used Z22E engine. My problem is my original OEM L-Jetronic fuel pump bit the dust. The same pump at the dealership is just too expensive so I've been trying to use the after market electric fuel pumps from AutoZone but with no success. The engine sputters, stalls and dies with a recent after market Carter fuel pump that I installed. I hooked up a fuel pressure gage and got no pressure reading. Does anybody know of any other type fuel pump that will work with the EFI system in this car or where I can get a good used L-Jetronic OEM type fuel pump that will not cost more than the engine? Its the only thing keeping me from driving it. This car has the dual ignition coil technology and gets close to 40 mpg which was a big motivator for me to do all this work. Thanks and I appreciate any input.


you could try a walboro inline setup....would run you about 140 bucks for the pump.....thats what I ended up doing on my 80 when the fuel pump went....have you checked your lines though....make sure there is no clogs like blow some air through or something....before I started a whole bunch of engine work I was using a generic inline from autozone and I never had a problem....was getting good fuel pressure all the way up...and I didn't give but about 50 bucks for it....email if you need some more help....I think I have the schematics I drew up for mounting the pump too I can scan them in and send it ya if ya need [email protected]


----------

